# [JWS] Anwendung in Eclipse debuggen



## frischfisch (8. Feb 2007)

Hi,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit, in Eclipse ein WebStart-Anwendung zu debuggen, indem sie über die JNLP-Datei gestartet wird?
Bisher starte ich die Anwendung mit dem SecurityManager, aber das ist etwas umständlich und Fehler bei den Permissions in der JNLP-Datei fallen nicht auf.

Grüße,
frischfisch.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (8. Feb 2007)

Wir haben in der Firma ein Tool welches dynamisch JNLPs generiert. Ebenso einen modifizierten Startet welcher debuggen erlaubt. Kann aber den Code hier auf keinen Fall posten, sorry. Nur soviel: Es ist möglich


----------



## frischfisch (8. Feb 2007)

Dann lieber so: 


> - External Tools -> Program -> New
> - Location: javaws
> - Arguments: myapp.jnlp


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (8. Feb 2007)

Ja..haben wir auf unseren Produktivsystemen kein Eclipse am laufen


----------



## frischfisch (8. Feb 2007)

Aber Web Start Applikationen laufen auf dem Client. Und wenn der keine Entwicklermaschine ist, gibt's ja noch Remote Debug. Da hab ich auch gerade ein Problem. Ich kann zwar die Anwendung über myapp.jnlp starten, aber wie hänge da jetzt automatisch den Debugger ran?

Kann man dem Debugger ein Skript, etc. mit geben, das zB "javaws myapp.jnlp" aufruft?


----------



## frischfisch (8. Feb 2007)

Heho, hab's hinbekommen. 

Die JAVAWS_VM_ARGS-Umgebungsvariable mit den Einstellungen für Remotedebuggen gesetzt. Mit _suspend=y_ wartet die VM auf den Debugprozess.

Grüße,
frischfisch.


----------

